# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] Δεν λειτουργεί ο φούρνος

## kasikis

Παιδιά καλημέρα παρουσίασε ένα πρόβλημα ο φούρνος μου μάρκας Neff. Συγκεκριμένα όταν επιλέγω αντίσταση πάνω κάτω ή grill με αέρα (αυτά υπάρχουν σαν επιλογές με κουμπιά στην πρόσοψη) κάνει να πάρει μπροστά ο ανεμιστήρας για δύο δευτερόλεπτα και μετά κόβει , με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει αέρας στον χώρο για να πάει την ζέστη παντού. Σαν ανεμιστήρας όταν τον επιλέγω μόνο του χωρίς θερμοκρασία δουλεύει κανονικά. Οι αντιστάσεις δουλεύουν κανονικά όλες όπως επίσης και το grill και αυτό το διαπίστωσα γιατί όταν δώσεις εντολή για αντίσταση πάνω κάτω π.χ. όταν κόψει ο ανεμιστήρας μετά από 2 δευτ. ο φούρνος ζεσταίνεται απλά δεν κυκλοφορεί ο αέρας .Σας δίνω μερικές φωτο με την πλακέτα που οπλίζουν τα ρελέ και οι διακόπτες που δίνουν φάση και ουδέτερο σε μοτέρ και αντιστάσεις. DSCN8647.jpgDSCN8648.jpgDSCN8649.jpgDSCN8653.jpgDSCN8654.jpgDSCN8655.jpg

----------


## diony

στις φωτογραφίες δε φαίνεται καλά 
επειδή αυτός ο φούρνος έχει το δικό του τρόπο λειτουργίας , προσπάθησε να δεις αν το μοτέρ του αέρα παίρνει εντολή από ρελέ ή από κάποιο από τους τερματικούς διακόπτες που βρίσκονται αριστερά και δεξιά στον άξονα με τα έκκεντρα , που περιστρέφεται σε κάθε αλλαγή επιλογής που κάνουμε

*Αν δεν είσαι εξοικειωμένος με το αντικείμενο είναι επικίνδυνο να κάνεις μετρήσεις με τάση , ότι δουλειά κάνεις απομόνωσε τη συσκευή από το δίκτυο*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην τελευταία δεξιά φωτογραφία τι είναι εκείνο το μπλε στρόγγυλο ? (κάτι σαν ptc θερμίστορ?) όχι τίποτα αλλά μου φαίνεται ραγισμένο, και ένα εξάρτημα άσπρο δίπλα του επίσης.

----------


## kasikis

Συγνώμη για τις φωτο δεν με βοήθησε η φωτογραφική. Το μπλέ εξάρτημα είναι θερμίστορ όντως , το άσπρο δεν μπόρεσα να το διακρίνω τα στοιχεία του. Κώστα όσον αφορά την εντολή που παίρνει το μοτέρ άσχετα με το από που είναι , δεν θα έπρεπε να κόβει και όταν έβαζα μόνο αέρα. Κι όμως δεν κόβει δουλεύει κανονικά. Όταν έρχεται η ώρα να επιλέξεις αντιστάσεις τότε με το που παίρνει εντολή μετά απο 2" κόβει.

----------


## diony

> Κώστα όσον αφορά την εντολή που παίρνει το μοτέρ άσχετα με το από που είναι , δεν θα έπρεπε να κόβει και όταν έβαζα μόνο αέρα. Κι όμως δεν κόβει δουλεύει κανονικά. Όταν έρχεται η ώρα να επιλέξεις αντιστάσεις τότε με το που παίρνει εντολή μετά απο 2" κόβει.


Επειδή λειτουργεί με έκκεντρο που περιστρέφεται και πιέζει σε κάθε θέση που θα σταθεί κάποιους τερματικούς μικροδιακόπτες , για αυτό το λόγο είπα να δεις από πού τροφοδοτείται το μοτέρ

υπάρχει περίπτωση 

α) αν τροφοδοτείται *και το μοτέρ* από μικροδιακόπτη , *στη συγκεκριμένη θέση* αυτός να πιέζεται οριακά ( το έκκεντρο έχει εσοχές / εξοχές και πιέζει / αφήνει τους μικροδιακόπτες ) 

β) *ή το έκκεντρο να μην σταματάει ακριβώς στη θέση που πρέπει να σταματήσει*
Δες έδω στην εικόνα από παρόμοιο μοντέλο , κάηκε ο διακόπτης , φυσικά τροφοδοτούσε κάποια αντίσταση , στη δική σου περίπτωση αν υπάρχει όντως θέμα μικροδιακόπτη , δεν θα είναι καν εμφανές το πρόβλημα με το μάτι


1.jpg

----------


## kasikis

Κώστα θα το τσεκάρω και θα απαντήσω.

----------


## kasikis

Παιδιά επέστρεψα και τσέκαρα καλά στις εντολές τι κάνει ο προγραμματιστής  και παρατήρησα ότι όντως δεν σταματάει στην θέση που πρέπει. Ο ανεμιστήρας του φούρνου Κώστα παίρνει από τους μικροδιακόπτες και φάση και ουδέτερο. Η φάση πηγαίνει κανονικά ενώ το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται στον ουδέτερο. Αυτό που παρατήρησα επίσης είναι ότι το έκκεντρο ανάλογα με το αν βάζεις πάνω κάτω αντίσταση ή grill με ανεμιστήρα τότε γυρνάει αριστερόστροφα ή δεξιόστροφα. Γι αυτό ο ανεμιστήρας στο πάνω κάτω της αντίστασης έπαιρνε και έσβηνε γιατί πέρναγε το έκκεντρο από τον μικροδιακόπτη και δεν σταμάταγε όπως έπρεπε αλλά συνέχιζε. Το γιατί έγινε αυτό δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται. Εγώ σκέφτομαι δύο λύσεις γιατι το κόστος αυτού στα 260 ευρώ αντιπροσωπεία. Η να κάνω bypass to μικροδιακόπτη που δίνει τον ουδετερο στο μοτέρ και την αντίσταση την στρογγυλή της πλάτης ή να ανοίξω το έκκεντρο και να γυρίσω δύο με τρια δόντια τα γρανάζια. Απλά δεν ξερω αν θα δημιουργήσω κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## diony

Είμαι κατά των bypass για πολλούς λόγους
Ο επιλογέας φούρνου *ή* τα πλήκτρα επιλογής (δεν ξέρω τι έχει η δική σου κουζίνα) ανάλογα με τη λειτουργία που επιλέγεις , δίνει εντολή στο μοτεράκι του προγραμματιστή να περιστραφεί
Η εντολή αυτή περνάει από τη φισέτα της φωτογραφίας και καταλήγει στο μοτεράκι του προγραμματιστή μέσω κυκλικών χαλκοδιαδρόμων , όπου περνάνε κινητά λαμάκια που παίρνουν κίνηση από τον ίδιο άξονα (τα λαμάκια και οι χαλκοδιάδρομοι είναι στο πίσω μέρος εκει που κουμπώνει η φισέτα ) και μοιάζουν με αυτά που έχουν οι περιστροφικοί επιλογεις στα πολύμετρα


1.jpg

Σε κάθε επιλογή που κάνεις , η εντολή δίνεται σε διαφορετικό χαλκοδιάδρομο και το μοτέρ γυρίζει όσο το συγκεκριμένο λαμάκι πατάει σε ενεργό χαλκοδιάδρομο
Στην περίπτωση σου πιθανό να υπάρχει κακή επαφή στο σημείο εκείνο ή φαγώθηκε ο χαλκοδιάδρομος ή ο επιλογέας δε δίνει τη σωστή εντολή
Δε σου συστήνω να το λύσεις , έχει αρκετό μπελά και δεν είναι σίγουρο αν είναι επισκευάσιμο
Θα σου πρότεινα να στοιχειοθετήσεις και να καταγράψεις όλες τις κινήσεις του προγραμματιστή ανάλογα με τις εντολές που παίρνει , θέλει αρκετή υπομονή και να δεις αν όντως μετατοπίστηκε το συγκεκριμένο έκκεντρο ή μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο
Επισκεύασα τουλάχιστον 2 φορές παρόμοιο προγραμματιστή ,  αλλά από ότι θυμάμαι το μοτεράκι του προγραμματιστή ήταν AC απλό και τροφοδοτούταν από 2 αγωγούς  , και φυσικά γυρνούσε πάντα σε μία κατεύθυνση , στο δικό σου φούρνο γράφεις πως γυρίζει και από τις 2 κατευθύνσεις

----------


## kasikis

Κώστα είναι πλήκτρα επιλογής. Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι όπως είπα και προηγουμένως είναι ότι όταν βάζεις πάνω κάτω αντίσταση γυρνάει δεξιόστροφα και όταν βάζεις grill με αέρα που υπάρχει σαν επιλογή τότε γυρνάει αριστερόστροφα. Το μοτεράκι του προγραμματιστή παίρνει εντολή με δύο καλώδια λευκά. Το θερμίστορ που μου προανέφερε ο Πέτρος απλά κάνει σκιά στην φωτο δεν έχει ράγισμα. Τώρα το άσπρο εξάρτημα στο οποίο δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω χαρακτηριστικά αλλά είδα ότι δίνει εντολή στο ένα από τα δύο καλώδια του μοτέρ του προγραμματιστή. Σίγουρα για να βρω αυτό που λές στις διαδρομές τις χάλκινες τι φταίει θέλει ξεκούμπωμα και λύσιμο σε εκείνο το σημείο ο προγραμματιστής.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επισκεύασα τουλάχιστον 2 φορές παρόμοιο προγραμματιστή , αλλά από ότι θυμάμαι το μοτεράκι του προγραμματιστή ήταν AC απλό και τροφοδοτούταν από 2 αγωγούς , και φυσικά γυρνούσε πάντα σε μία κατεύθυνση , στο δικό σου φούρνο γράφεις πως γυρίζει και από τις 2 κατευθύνσεις





> Κώστα είναι πλήκτρα επιλογής. Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι όπως είπα και προηγουμένως είναι ότι όταν βάζεις πάνω κάτω αντίσταση γυρνάει δεξιόστροφα και όταν βάζεις grill με αέρα που υπάρχει σαν επιλογή τότε γυρνάει αριστερόστροφα. Το μοτεράκι του προγραμματιστή παίρνει εντολή με δύο καλώδια λευκά.


Μπορείς να μας πεις κατά δική σου εκτίμηση πως τροφοδοτείται το μοτεράκι ? (AC / DC)? Γιατί λογικά αν μας πεις AC και έχεις αναφορά σε 2 κατευθύνσεις θα υποθέσουμε πρόβλημα.

----------


## diony

δυστυχώς και εγώ δεν έχω περισσότερα στοιχεία , ούτε και σχεδιάγραμμα 
κάνε αν μπορείς έναν έλεγχο και δες αυτό που σου γράφει ο Πέτρος στο μοτεράκι του προγραμματιστή αν αναφέρει με τι τάση λειτουργεί (AC *ή* DC) καθώς και το άσπρο εξάρτημα που συνδέεται με το ένα άκρο του μοτέρ , γράψε αν μπορείς τα στοιχεία που έχει τυπωμένα πάνω του

----------


## kasikis

Λοιπόν παιδιά dc τροφοδοσία στο μοτεράκι. Κώστα το άσπρο εξάρτημα είναι 6 πόδια αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω στοιχεία και φαντάσου το έχω καθαρίσει καλά για να δω τι γράφει . Εγώ πιθανολογώ ότι είναι από τους δύο διαδρόμους που ορίζουν τα όρια του μοτέρ κάτι έχει αλλοιωθεί εκεί. Θα βγάλω τελείως τον προγραμματιστή γιατί δεν μου δίνει χέρι εκεί που είναι να τον δω και θα σας πω νεότερα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εδώ θα έπρεπε να σου απαντήσει κάποιος γνώστης ηλεκτρονικών .  
Για τον ανεμιστήρα και τις αντιστάσεις πιστεύω και βάση εντολής που δίνεις στον επιλογέα διακόπτη αυτά λειτουργούν με AC τροφοδοσία αλλά το μοτεράκι που λες ότι λειτουργεί με DC θα το έκαναν με κάποιο χρονοκύκλωμα . (μια γενική κατασκευαστική παπαριά θα έλεγα )  :Lol: 
Εφόσον κινείται το Dc μοτεράκι αλλά λες ότι δεν σταματάει εκεί που πρέπει , υποθέτω μια αστάθεια στο χρονοκύκλωμα που οδηγεί αυτό . Τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές μήπως ?

----------

kasikis (13-07-17)

----------


## diony

Κάνε σκαρίφημα και βάλε σημάδι στα καλώδια που θα αποσυνδέσεις , αν τα μπερδέψεις , δεν θα μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει κανείς
Με DC μοτέρ , λογικό είναι που γυρίζει αριστερά και δεξιά
Σημάδεψε τη θέση που στέκεται, εκεί που δεν σου λειτουργεί ο αέρας

*Και φυσικά ότι δουλειά κάνεις με τη συσκευή εκτός τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος*

----------

kasikis (13-07-17)

----------


## kasikis

Παιδιά τελικά βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα μετά από εξάρμωση του προγραμματιστή. Κώστα είχες δίκιο ήταν οι διάδρομοι πάνω στην πλακέτα .Δεν έκαναν επαφή και σταμάταγαν σε άλλο σημείο. Ευτυχώς ήταν επισκευάσιμοι και ο φούρνος ξαναδούλεψε κανονικά. Ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια.

----------


## diony

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε εσένα για την επιμονή και την υπομονή σου

----------

